# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Φώτα σε Honda C50

## Λαμπάτος

Γειά σε όλους,
Έχω ένα απο τα θρυλικά C50 και θα ήθελα να βελτιώσω τα φώτα του, Αρχικά να σας πω ότι το μηχανάκι είναι 12v και τα φώτα δεν παίρνουν ρεύμα απο την μπαταρία αλλά απο το αυτό που παράγεται κατα την λειτουργία του κινητήρα. Τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω;

----------


## lepouras

ουσιαστικά δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα.
επειδή παίρνει κατευθείαν από τα πηνία δεν έχεις ανορθωμένο ρεύμα ούτε σταθεροποιημένο για να έβαζες λεντ. θα πρέπει να μπεις στην διαδικασία να μπει κύκλωμα να φτιάξει πρώτα την  τάση και μετά να βάλεις άλλου τύπου λάμπα και φυσικά και μπαταρία.. για ποιο μεγάλη το ξεχνάς δεν είναι σχεδιασμένο να παρέχει περισσότερο ρεύμα.
οπότε το μόνο να βρεις μεταχειρισμένο σε καλύτερη κατάσταση καθρέφτη και να βάλεις στα ίδια βατ λάμπα ΑΝ βρεις  σε αλογόνου κλπ.

----------


## geob

Δε ξέρω πόσο καλά φωτίζει αλλά παλιό μηχανάκι είναι πολλά μπορεί να φταίνε δυναμό, πλεξούδα, διακόπτες.. Θέλει ψάξιμο. Αλλά αν είσαι της πατέντας κοιτά για κανένα κιτ xenon.

----------


## Λαμπάτος

Να μπει μπαταρία δεν παίζει, όσο αναφορά τα πηνία, πλεξούδα κτλ είναι εντάξει! Δεν είπα ότι δεν φωτίζει καθόλου όπως κάτι παλιά 6βολτα αλλά μια βελτίωση θα την ήθελε η έστω μια καλύτερη λάμπα.

----------


## bchris

Να δω παπι με xenon και μετα...

Χωρις πλακα τωρα, το xenon δεν ειναι sebring. Πρεπει να πληρη προυποθεσεις το οχημα για να μπει και να δουλεωει σωστα (το σωστα ειναι αφ' ενος να φωτιζει, αφ' ετερου να μην στραβωνεις τους αλλους)

----------


## Λαμπάτος

Εννοείται πως αποκλείεται να μπουν xenon διότι ούτε ειδικό κάτοπτρο υπάρχει ούτε το όχημα πληρεί τις προυποθέσεις οπότε το προσπερνάμε.

----------


## sakis

Παιδες σορρυ αλλα εχετε λαθος ...για Honda C 50 12 V  ( οχι GLX η astra ) υπαρχει πληρες κιτ με λαμπα xenon ,  μικρη μεγαλη σκαλα , ενισχυμενη μπαταρια  ,  αλλα δουλευει με καινουργιο μανιατο (4 πηνεια )   , καινουργια πηνεια , και φυσικα αλλο ανορθωτη  δαπανη 150-200 ευρω  αλλα κανει δουλεια ...

Πιο αναλυτικα στο C 50  η κεντρικη λαμπα δουλευει με εναλασσομενο  και γενικα εχει ενα εξαιρετικα ιδιομορφο κυκλωμα ολο το ηλεκτρικο συστημα μια και το μισο ειναι DC και το αλα μισο ειναι AC . 

Ενα σημειο τριβης ειναι η αντιστατη που ειναι πανω απο την κεφαλη η οποια εαν εχει "τσουλησει " ειναι πιθανον και  να μην φορτιζει την μπαταρια 100% καλα  Την ιδια συμπεριφορα  εχει εαν ο ανορθωτης που εχει δεν ειναι μπαμ ακριβως στην ταση που πρεπει ( γενικα επειδη το κυκλωμα ειναι με θυριστορ εχει ενα θεματακι ) 

Φυσικα σε ενα τετοιο μηχανακι το σοβαροτερο προβλημα ειναι οι επαφες που θα ειναι βρωμικες και οξειδωμενες που σημαινει  μιλιβολτ απο εδω και μιλλιβολτ απο εκει και τελικα τα ηλεκτρικα δεν ειναι "ζωντανα "

http://www.ooracing.com/store/index....productId=4284

----------


## leosedf

200 ευρώ βέβαια δεν κοστίζει όλο το μηχανάκι.

Ίσως με μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης και έναν πυκνωτή πριν τις λάμπες και μετά να βάλει led 1-20W max.

----------


## sakis

Εαν το λεντ αντεχει μεχρι 15-16 βολτ  οκ ...γιατι ανορθωμενο καπου εκει θα φτασει

----------


## Λαμπάτος

Παιδιά εμένα η λάμπα μπροστά με DC δουλεύει...

----------


## sakis

> Παιδιά εμένα η λάμπα μπροστά με DC δουλεύει...



Εαν ειναι Honda C50 12 V  δουλευει με εναλασσομενο  δες το σχηματικο και θα καταλαβεις   υπαρχει μονο ενα πηνιο   δλδ μανιατο  που βγαζει εναλασσομενο με μεσαια ληψη ...η μεσαια ληψη παει στον ανορθωτη/σταθεροποιητη και φορτωνει την μπαταρια  και η ακραια ληψη καθαρα εναλασσομενη παει κατυεθειαν στον διακοπτη και την λαμπα

----------


## dog80

Αυτά τα μηχανάκια πάντως καίνε τις λάμπες για πλάκα. Υποθέτω φταίει οτι στις χαμηλές στροφές η τάση κάνει πολλές αυξομειώσεις και η λάμπα αναβοσβήνει έντονα

----------


## sakis

> Αυτά τα μηχανάκια πάντως καίνε τις λάμπες για πλάκα. Υποθέτω φταίει οτι στις χαμηλές στροφές η τάση κάνει πολλές αυξομειώσεις και η λάμπα αναβοσβήνει έντονα



ΛΑθος  πιο σταθερο μηχανακι σε ηλεκτρικα  δεν εχει κατασκευαστει ποτε και ειναι μαλιστα μακραν καλυτερο απο τον ανταγωνισμο Suzuki /yamaha  

Οι μονοι λογοι για να καιγονται λαμπες σε αυτα τα μηχανακια ειναι κακες επαφες σε οτι αφορα τι γειωσεις τους το οποιο ειναι καθαρ θεμα συντηρησης και ο συντηρητης  εαν υπαρχει επρεπε να το εχει δει 

Ο δευτερος ειναι να εχει ζημια στον ανορθωτη σταθεροποιητη  πραγμα εξαιρετικα σπανιο  απο την στιγμη που αυτος δουλευει με θυριστορ ...

Βασικα οι περισσοτεροι πιτσιρικαδες που σκαλιζαν καλωδια  για βαψιματα και μετατροπες και δεν ξερω τι αλλο τελικα καταληγαν με καμμενες λαμπες η υπερφορτισμενες μπαταριες και καμμενα πηνια ...

Βραχος ο Ιαπωνας

----------


## agis68

Επειδή έχω το ίδιο ιστορικό παπί, και είχα και θέμα με τα φώτα (τελικά ήταν ενα βραχυκυκλωμένο βίσμα) πάρτε το service manual και ας με συγχωρέσουν οι άρχοντες του φόρουμ.......είναι για το καλό μας....

http://projectmopedmanual.info/Manuals/Honda/Honda-50-65-shop-manual.pdf



και διάφορα άλλα προς αυστηρά μηχανόβιους.......http://bikerswitchboard.com/BikeManuals

----------


## leosedf

Δεν πειράζει είναι ιστορικό έτσι κι αλλιώς  :Lol:  :Lol: 
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρέπει να υπάρχουν τα service manual όλων μιας και ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ είναι υποχρεωμένοι να τα παρέχουν δωρεάν.

----------


## sakis

Σε καμμια περιπτωση αυτο το ηλεκτρικο διαγραμμα δεν εχει απολυτως καμμια σχεsη με το C50 12 volt 

Αυτες ειναι οι παλιες εκδοσεις των 6 volt

----------


## betacord85

α ρε γατακια!εδω στο μπραχαμι το εχουμε σαν τα ματια μας το στρογγυλι!και το Glx και το αστρακι...φυσικα και το xt 550  :Smile:  παρτε και το σχηματικο να εχετε να παιζετε...παλι ο μπαμπης εκανε το θαυμα του  :Tongue2:  c90mf-t.jpg

----------


## betacord85

εχω και το service manual σε pdf στα ελληνικα οποιος το θελει  :Smile:

----------


## sakis

Μπαμπη αυτο που  εχεις ανεβασει ειναι επισης διαφορετικο  το C 50  δεν ειναι μιζατο ουτε εχει ανορθωτη με 4 καλωδια .....

----------


## leosedf

> α ρε γατακια!εδω στο μπραχαμι το εχουμε σαν τα ματια μας το στρογγυλι!και το Glx και το αστρακι...φυσικα και το xt 550  παρτε και το σχηματικο να εχετε να παιζετε...παλι ο μπαμπης εκανε το θαυμα του  c90mf-t.jpg



Κλαιν έχω προχωρήσει σε peugeot πλέον.

----------


## betacord85

σακη το ιδιο ειναι...εχω τρεις πλεξουδες απο c50 astrea dream και grand στιν αποθκηκ μου...ακομα και h lifan ειναι ιδιες αφου εχουν την κλασικη ηλεκτρονικη...φωτα xenon εχω βαλει μονο σε astrea με μπαταρια gel και την ταση κατευθειαν στους διακοπτες απτα φωτα καταργοντας την εναλασομενη ταση που παει στην μπροστινη λαμπα...

----------


## sakis

Μπαμπη μην επιμενεις  το C50 και το  Astrea dream δεν εχουν καμμια απολυτως σχεση Το C50  ειναι η μετεξελιξη του απλου 6volt παπιου Ολα τα αλλα με μεγαλυτερες μπαταριες και μιζες ειναι μεταγενεστερα και δουλευουν με διαφορετικο τροπο .

----------


## Λαμπάτος

Αν έβγαζε εναλλασώμενο το δικό μου για την λάμπα πορείας τότε θα δούλευε μια λάμπα dc;

----------


## lepouras

> Αν έβγαζε εναλλασώμενο το δικό μου για την λάμπα πορείας τότε θα δούλευε μια λάμπα dc;



λάμπα πυράκτοσης την κλασική δεν έχει?

----------


## vasilllis

Δεν δουλευει με εναλασωμενο.Εναλασωμενο βγαζει το μανιατο κατοπιν γινεται ανορθωση και σταθεροποιηση.ΑΥτο το ρευμα δουλεουν τα φωτα.Σε ολα τα μηχανακια γινεται ετσι(εκτος αν κανενα 2000 κυβικα εχει δυναμο)

----------


## sakis

Ρε παιδια  ελεος ..... ας ριξει μια ματια καποιος στο σχηματικο και μετα να γραφει μαλακιες ..... ξαναλεω αν μιλαμε για το C50  12 V  το επομενο μετα το κλασσικο στρογγυλοφαναρο  6V παπι  το κυκλωμα που αναβει τα μπροστινα φωτα μεγαλη μικρη σκαλα ειναι εναλασσομενο  τελεια και παυλα ...Τα υπολοιπα κυκλωματα του οπως φλας κορνα στοπ πισω  και πορειας ειναι συνεχες ...

Στα επομενα μοντελα και πιο συχρονα ηταν ολα συνεχες 

Και τελος εναλασσομενο η συνεχες δεν παιζει κανεναν απολυτως ρολο  εαν η λαμπα ειναι πυρακτωσης

----------


## leosedf

Μα όλα τα πενηντάρια (και κάποια 80άρια) από τον εναλλάκτη δουλεύανε με εναλλασσόμενο. Μόνο στις μεγαλύτερες μηχανές θα δεις φώτα από μπαταρία. Λάθος θυμάμαι?

----------


## sakis

Ειναι λιγακι πιο κομπλικε  απο οτι φανταζεσαι 

ΒΑσικα το προβλημα ειναι οτι η μπομπινα που εχουν μεσα ειναι μανιατο  ακριβως οπως αυτο που εχουμε στο ποδηλατο  οποτε εκει ο χωρος ειναι περιορισμενος για την τεχνολογια που υπηρχε τοτε αλλα και η σταθεροποιηση γινεται με θυριστορ   οποτε και εκει οι αναγκες αυξανονται  ...Το θεμα ειναι οτι στον χωρο που ειχε προβλεψει δεν μπορουσε να μπει και μεγαλη ( σχετικα ) μπαταρια  οποτε ο μονος τροπος για να γινουν ολα  σωστα ηταν αυτος . 

ΤΑ φωτα επρεπε να ειναι εναλασσομενο γιατι δεν μπορουσαν να υποστιριχτουν απο την μπαταρια ...παραλληλα μειωσαν και το κοστος στο μεγαθος της μπαταριας αλλα και στο μεγεθος και το ειδος του ανορθωτη ...

Η λογικη ειναι ως παρακατω 

Ενα πηνιο με μεσαια ληψη  που βγαζει εναλασσομενο  οπου  περναει απο ημιανορθωση και σταθεροποιηση  με λογικη θυριστορ το οποιο το τονιζω διοτι δεν λειτουργει οπως τα regulator  και σταθεροποιητες με τρανσιστορ που εχουμε δει ....

Το θυριστορ στην ουσια λειτουργει σαν μια ζενερ οπου οταν η ταση ειναι χαμηλη και δλδ το μηχανακι στο ρελαντι αφηνει την ταση απολυτα ελευθερη να περασει ωστε οταν το μηχανακι  ειναι στο ρελαντι να μην τρεμοσβυνουν τα φωτα και να εχει ικανοποιητικο φωτισμο  ακομα και στο ρελαντι 

Οταν ανεβουν οι στροφες το θυριστορ ανοιγει  και εκτρεπει το πλεονασμα της τασης στην γειωση   και εχει και καποια καταναλωση σε θερμοκρασια . 

Ειναι υπολογισμενο αρκετα οριακα   με κυριως φορτιο την μπαταρια και την φορτιση της   οπου πανω της πεφτουν και οι καταναλωσεις φλας ,CDI, πισω στοπ πορειας κλπ κλπ 
Το υπολοιπο απο τον μανιατο παει στα φωτα μπροστα και παρολο οτι ειναι εναλασσομενο και στην ουσια μη σταθεροποιημενο εχει υπολογιστει με εναν τροπο τετοιο ωστε το μονο πηνιο με φορτιο το κυκλωμα της μπαταριας και την φορτιση της  τελικα δεν μπορει να ανεβασει παραπανω ταση απο οτι χρειαζεται και ετσι να καει η λαμπα .... Στο τελος του κυκλωματος υπαρχει και ενα φορτιο αντισταση ωμικη η οποια καταναλωνει τις οποιες μικροδιαφορες σε θερμοκρασια ...


Πολυ απλα αν σηκωσεις καποιες απο τις γειωσεις   το θυριστορ δεν εχει που να στειλε την ταση και ετσι οι λαμπες αναβουν δυνατα και καιγονται η μπαταρια σε βαθος χρονου θα παθει υπερφορτιση   ενω ενα βαλεις μια πολυ μεγαλη λαμπα μπροστα θα αναψει με δυσκολια και σε βαθος χρονου θα μεινεις και απο μπαταρια η οποια δεν θα φορτιζει πλεον αρκετα και κανονικα ....Επισης εαν σηκωσεις την  μπαταρια και εκει εχεις θεματα απο την στιγμη  που ο σταθεροποιητης δεν εχει πλεον φορτιο αλλα και απο το κυκλωμα σταθεροποιησης και ανορθωσης λειπει ο πυκνωτης  που ειναι η ιδια η μπαταρια σε αυτη την περιπτωση 

Σαν συστημα ειναι τελειο και ειναι υπολογισμενο  με τις τοτε αναγκες αλλα και κανονισμους για την υπαρξη ηλεκτρικων ισχυ φωτων  κλπ .Θα ελεγα οτι ειναι οριακα υπολογισμενο   συμφωνα με τις αναγκες στο συγκεριμενο μηχανακι  και δεν μπορεις να το πειραξεις ενα σε βαθος 40 ετων αποδειξε την αξιοπιστια του περα απο καθε αμφισβιτηση

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## leosedf

Ενδιαφέρον Σάκη και σωστό.
Εμένα πάντως το 2012 μοντέλο λειτουργεί τα φώτα με AC. Παρόμοιο σύστημα υποθέτω.

----------


## sakis

Πολυ πιθανο  εφοσον το συστημα λειτουργει καλα εδω και 40-50 χρονια γιατι να το αλλαξουν ??? ΠΑντως απο τα σημερινα δεν εχω ιδεα  τι εχουν κανει  Καποτε πιτσιρικας ειχα ασχοληθει πολυ  και φυσικα ειχα πεσει στην παγιδα να βαλω regulator 78ΧΧ  σε XL  το οποιο ειχε προιστορια με τις λαμπες και τις μπομπινες του 

Φυσικα δεν δουλεψε και εκει ξεστραβωθηκα και καταλαβα πως δουλευει ο σταθεροποιητης με το θυριστορ και ποσο σημαντικη ειναι η υπαρξη της μπαταριας αλλα και της σωστης γειωσης ....

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## sakis

Σημαντικο για καποιον ειναι  να καταλαβει την διαφορα μανιατου και δυναμο και απο εκει και μετα  μπορει ευκολοτερα να καταλαβει τις αναγκες για σταθεροποιηση αλλα και του τροπου λειτουργιας 


Η βασικη διαφορα ειναι  οτι τα αμπερ που μπορει να παραγει ενα μανιατο ειναι σχετικα σταθερα αλλα η ταση  ανεβαινει  οσο οι στροφες ανεβαινουν μεχρι τον κορεσμο 

Αντιθετα το alternator το οποιο ειναι στην ουσια  ενα τριαφασικο μανιατο  οσο ανεβαινουν οι στροφες ανεβαινει και η ταση αλλα ανεβαινουν  και τα αμπερ που μπορει να παραξει 


Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## leosedf

Κανένα σχέδιο κλπ? Κάτι για να δούμε τι παίζει?

----------


## sakis

.... και ομως οχι εγω δεν εχω βρει καπου ...

----------


## lepouras

λοιπόν έτσι όπως τα λέει ο Σάκης είναι. να πω ότι και στις μεγάλες μηχανές ο τρόπος σταθεροποίησης είναι ακριβός ο ίδιος με θυρήστορ και μάλιστα ακριβός τα ίδια προβλήματα δημιουργούνται αν αρχίσει να τα φτύνει η μπαταρία. η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι στα παπάκια είχε χόρια πηνίο για το μπουζί και αυτό εξυπηρετούσε πάρα πολύ γιατί ακόμα και να ξήλωνες όλα τα ηλεκτρικά από το μηχανάκι θα δούλευε ενώ στην μηχανή η ύπαρξη μπαταρίας είναι σημαντική γιατί από αυτήν τροφοδοτείτε όλο το κόλπο της ανάφλεξης. τα τελευταία χρόνια και κυρίως στις καινούργιες μηχανές που έχουν εγκεφάλους και ψεκασμό οι σταθεροποιητές είναι εν μέρη με θυρήστορ αλλά κυρίως σταθεροποιητές κανονικοί με τρανζίστορ κλπ. και η διαφορά είναι ότι ενώ στους κλασικούς(πάντα για μηχανές μιλώντας) η τάση παίζει μεταξύ 13,κάτι και 14.5 περίπου ανάλογα με τις στροφές του κινητήρα στα καινούργια είναι σε όλες τις στροφές 14.5 με 0.1 πάνω κάτω(για το 14.5 δεν είμαι απόλυτος αλλά η απόκλιση έτσι).
και μερικά να ασχολούμαστε
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=75734
http://www.motorcyclephilippines.com...ator-rectifier
http://8085projects.info/voltage-rec...otorcycle.html

----------


## leosedf

Α ναι εμένα έχει ξεχωριστό πηνίο για την ανάφλεξη.

----------


## vasilllis

αυτο με το εναλασωμενο δεν το ηξερα..Θα το κοιταξω καποια στιγμη γιατι θυμαμαι (αν και πανε 1-2 δεκαετιες) οτι δουλευουν με dc.Mπορει να κανω και λαθος..

----------


## vasilllis

honda-c90-wiring-diagram.jpg

c90 6v .exei δικιο ο σακης.

----------


## betacord85

αναλογα...στο suzuki to gn 125-250 οπως και το yamaha xt 600 που ειχα φοραγαν πανω ηλεκτρoνικη dc οπως και τα φωτα μπρος πισω ηταν dc και επερναν ταση απο την μπαταρια...τα καινουρια παπακια τυπου kriss crypton x κτλ ειναι ολα dc και οι πιτσιρικαδες βαζουν xenon και τα αντεχει...φυσικα φορανε μεγαλυτερες μπαταριες οχι σαν τα super cub και ta glx που ειναι 4 amper...σακη εχεις δικιο θα φερω σου φερω τα σχεδια σε στικακι να κατσουμε να τα δεις οτι τα 12βολτα τελευτεα super cub einai ιδια με τα glx ta astrea prima dream grand...η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι το βολαν του dream ειναι ποιο μικρο απτου grand...και το grand φοραει μηνια τυπου μαργαριτα και το dream 2 πηνια...ολα αυτα απο κοντα με τον καφε που εχουμε υποσχεθει :Smile:

----------


## sakis

Το λοιπον ...

Ασχοληθηκαμε με ενα φιλαρακι και το φιαξαμε  ΦΩΤΑ XENON  ΕΦΙΚΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ c50 ΚΑΙ  ΣΕ GLX  ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΑ 50cc η μεγαλυτερα 

Η λυση ειναι ιδιαιτερα απλη και μαλιστα δειχνει να δουλευει αψογα 

Απαιτει  μετατροπουλα στην καλωδιωση, μανιατο  και ανορθωτη με 4 καλωδια που σημαινει οτι αντι να κανεις  ημιανορθωση απο την μπομπινα με ανορθωτη με 3 καλωδια εκμεταλευεσαι τις δυο ακριες της μπομπινας  που σημαινει διπλασια ταση και αρα λιγακι περισσοτερο ρευμα 

Προσφερει 13,8 volt  φορτιση της μπαταριας με τα φωτα σβυστα 
Προσφερει 12,8 volt φορτιση τςη μπαταριας με φωτα αναμενα ( λαμπα χενον 35 βαττ  ) 
Λειτουργουν πολυ καλυτερα  συναγερμοι κορνες κλπ απο την στιγμη που  η ταση που κυκλοφορει  ειναι πληρως ανορθωμενη 
Και τελος  εχει ακομα και την δυνατοτητα να αναβουν τα φωτα  με την μηχανη σβυστη πλην ομως απο την στιγμη που η μπαταρια ειναι μικρη θα την ξεπατωνει ευκολα αν δεν αναχει ο κινητηρας  ...

Κοστος για ολα μαζι με πολυ καλο xenon kit 140 ευρω 


Αυτα ....

----------


## leosedf

Σάκη δε θα ήταν πιο απλό με έναν τριφασικό ανορθωτή?

----------


## sakis

ναι Οκ  πιθανον αλλα μετα καπου πρεπει να βρεις και τριφασικη πηγη ( το παπι φυσικα δεν εχει ) και μετα θελεις και σταθεροποιηση !!!   :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## kmx200

Μέχρι χθές είχα και εγώ θέμα με τα φώτα του συγκεκριμένου μηχανακιού. Δεν κάνανε ούτε για να πας να γυρεύεις χοχλιούς. Τελικά μετά απο ψάξιμο βρήκα ότι είχε οξειδωθεί εσωτερικά ο διακόπτης HI/LO με αποτέλεσμα να φέρνει με το ζόρι 12v ac στο φανάρι. Μετά που καθαριστήκανε οι διακόπτες και οι επαφές τις λάμπας κτλ είχα με φουλ γκάζι περίπου στα 18v ac!!! Έπαθα πλάκα με τη διαφορά και ενώ ψαχνόμουν για κάτι του στύλ xenon, θα παραμείνω με το εργοστασιακό!!! Ειλικρινά αξίζει να το ψάξεις για επισκευή πριν την πατέντα!  :Smile:

----------


## lepouras

μπαααααααααααα από πέρσι που ήταν το θέμα ή θα ξέμεινε από φώτα ή θα σκότωσε κανέναν με τα ξενον και θα τον κυνηγάνε :Lol: .

----------


## kmx200

Έχεις δίκιο, τώρα είδα ημερομηνίες!!!! ΧΑΧΑΧΑ 😜😜😜

----------


## r1teo

γεια σας....Μήπως μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανείς λίγο με τα φώτα για c50 12v(στρογγυλοφαναρο)...θέλω να βάλω led ....2 χρονάκια περάσαν μόνο καλά είναι ....ελπίζω να το δει κανένας ....ευχαριστω

----------


## agis68

> εχω και το service manual σε pdf στα ελληνικα οποιος το θελει



\

ρε συ Μπάμπης δεν το ρίχνεις να το έχουμε????

----------


## jeronimo

Μια  και το έφερε η κουβέντα μήπως υπάρχει service manual για  YAMAHA  T50 town mate  6V.

----------

